# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الثلاثاء 12 / 1 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير


حالة الطقس لليوم ..



 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الثلاثاء 12/01/1431  الموافق  29/12/2009


تتهيأ الفرصة لتزداد كميات السحب إبتداءً من مساء  هذا اليوم على مناطق شمال المملكة تمتد لتشمل الأجزاء الشمالية من غرب المملكة ، في  حين تظهرالسحب الركامية على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية فترة الظهيرة . كما تستمر  نسبة الرطوبة مرتفعة خلال ساعات الليل المتأخرة والصباح الباكر على أجزاء من شمال  المملكة والمرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية . في حين يستمر الإرتفاع الطفيف على درجات  الحرارة على طول القطاع الغربي يصحب ذلك رؤية غير جيدة بسبب العوالق الترابية خاصةً  الأجزاء الداخلية .






البحر الأحمر :


الرياح السطحية: غربية إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 15-38  كم/ساعة .

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف . 

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .


الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 - 38 كم/ساعة  .

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف .  

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«خيرية القطيف» تقدم 138منحة دراسية خلال العام الماضي




قال رئيس جمعية القطيف الخيرية المهندس عباس الشماسي إن الجمعية  أطلقت مشروع (صندوق تأهيل طالب إلى سوق العمل) تابع للجنة التأهيل والتدريب ابتداء  من الشهر الحالي بهدف رفع مستوى الأداء في دعم المتعثرين دراسيًا والذين هم بأمس  الحاجة للدعم المادي.
وأضاف الشماسي ان اللجنة ساهمت في تقديم 138 منحة دراسية  للمستفيدين والمستفيدات من الجمعية خلال العام المنصرم 1430 هـ, منها 36 منحة  دراسية بدعم من الصندوق الخيري الوطني, و 28منحة دراسية مدعومة من صندوق تنمية  الموارد البشرية, مشيرا إلى أن اللجنة قدمت مساعدة لـ 46 حالة من المحتاجين  للمصاريف الدراسية بمبالغ تجاوزت ال 100,000 ريال بالإضافة إلى مساعدة 28 مستفيدا  ومستفيدة من خدمات الجمعية في دورات الرام. وبين الشماسي أنه تم تمويل 31 مشروعا  تجاريا صغيرا للمستفيدين من خدمات الجمعية بتكلفة وصلت إلى ( 580.000 ريال ) خلال  نفس العام. وذكر أن ذلك يأتي انطلاقًا من استراتيجية الجمعية بالانتقال من رعاية  الفقر إلى إدارته فإن لجنة التأهيل والتوظيف والتي هي محور مهم لتحقيق هذا الهدف  قامت في الآونة الأخيرة بتكثيف نشاطها في مجال التأهيل والتدريب, داعيا رجال  الأعمال ووجهاء المنطقة للمساهمة في إنجاح مثل هذه المشاريع الخيرية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دوائر حكومية تعيق انجاز مشروع طريق أبو معن أم الساهك





اكد مدير عام الطرق والنقل بالمنطقة الشرقية المهندس عثمان أبا  حسين أن تأخر مشروع طريق أبو معن أم الساهك بمحافظة القطيف يعود لوجود عوائق وخدمات  من أنابيب تابعة لأرامكو وأعمدة كهرباء وأملاك خاصة والتي حالت جميعها دون الانتهاء  من المشروع في الوقت المحدد له (24 شهرا) منوها الى ان التنسيق جار مع الجهات  المعنية لإزالة المعوقات وترحيل وحماية تلك الخدمات.
وأدى وجود عوائق ومواقع  خدمية الى تعطيل المشروع قرابة العامين ولم تتفاعل الجهات المتداخلة مع المشروع  بالشكل المطلوب لإنهاء العمل بالمشروع ، وبدأت شركة الكهرباء بإزالة 50 بالمائة من  أعمدة الكهرباء, فيما طالبت شركة أرامكو بوضع جسور فوق الأنابيب التابعة لها ,ولا  تزال مسألة إزالة الأملاك التي تقف في وجه المشروع والتي من بينها بعض المزارع وهو  أمر متعلق بإدارة الطرق ,بالإضافة إلى مخطط الدريدي الذي هو من اختصاص الأمانة  يشكلان أكبر المعوقات كونه لم يبت في أمرهما حتى الآن.
في حين بدأت قاعدة الدفاع  الجوي بفسح المجال للمشروع الذي يبلغ طوله 14 كيلو مترا ويربط طريق الجبيل الدمام  شرقا مرورا بأم الساهك بأبومعن وطريق أبو حدرية غربا. 
ويقول المهندس مبارك  الهاجري إن الطريق حال إنجازه يحل أزمة كبيرة مشيرا الى انه لا يمكن الوصول للدفاع  الجوي أو أبو معن أو طريق أبو حدرية إلا عن طريق الدريدي الحزم المتهالك الذي شهد  وقوع حوادث مرورية عدة .
وأضاف هناك معوقات تعرقل إنجاز المشروع إلى الآن منها  أعمدة الكهرباء المنتشرة وسط الطريق ومحطة الضغط العالي المواجهة لموقع الطريق  والتى تسببت بدورها فى توقف العمل بالمشروع.
يذكر أن العمل في المشروع بدأ عام  2007م وأنجز منه إلى الآن 30 بالمائة فقط وكانت مدة العقد (24 شهرا) انتهت في يونيو  الماضي، ومنحت الشركة المنفذة عاما إضافيا لإكمال الطريق ,الذي يحوي مسارين بعرض  29مترا ، والطريق يبدأ من دوار مدخل رأس تنورة من جهة الشرق إلى أن يصل الى طريق  أبو حدرية عند أبو معن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اطلعن على تراث المحافظة الحضاري والفكري

إعلاميات ومثقفات يناقشن قضايا الحوار والانفتاح على الآخر فى  القطيف


  

فنانة تشكيلية ترسم إحدى لوحاتها 




وفد الإعلاميات خلال جولة سياحية بالقطيف






زار وفد من الإعلاميات والمثقفات من كافة أنحاء الوطن ضم 5 سيدات  محافظة القطيف، بهدف التعرف على المحافظة وتراثها الحضاري والفكري ورموزها  الاجتماعية والدينية والثقافية. وشمل برنامج الزيارة الذي نسقته لجنة التواصل  الوطني النسائية بالقطيف والتي تضم عددا من الناشطات الاجتماعيات. زيارات للمعالم  السياحية بالقطيف والقرى المحيطة بها مثل التوبي وحلة محيش وجزيرة تاروت. وقام  الوفد الذي ضم الإعلامية الدكتورة سعاد الشمري, وسارة الشمري والدكتورة نورة  الصويان والدكتورة والأديبة عائشة الحكمي وعزيزة العبد الله.بجولة تعريفية اصطحبهن  خلالها المهتم بشؤون المنطقة تاريخيا عبد الرسول الغريافي، وقام بتعريفهن بالقطيف  والقرى المجاورة لها. بدءا بسوق الخميس التاريخي والذي يعد رمزا للمنطقة ويمتد  تاريخه لما قبل الإسلام وسوق الحدادين والتي تغنى الشعراء «برماحها الخطية» وسوق  الفخارين الذي يتميز بطينه الخويلدي الذي يعد من أفضل أنوار الطين وأقواها. وتحدث  الغريافي عن آبار النفط والعيون التي نضبت وعن أسباب نضوبها معللا ذلك بأساليب  استخراج البترول وقلة الأمطار التي تغذي المياه الجوفية وحفر الآبار الارتوازية  وأخيرا بناء السدود العميقة في المناطق الغربية. معرباً عن أن بعض العيون لا تزال  آثارها تحكي عنها وتعكس على صفحاتها صورا من حميمية الماضي وحياة الناس حولها، كما  زار الوفد عددا من المفكرين والمثقفين بالمنطقة منهم المفكر محمد المحفوظ والشيخ  حسن الصفار ورئيس المجلس البلدي بمحافظة القطيف المهندس جعفر الشايب. كما قام الوفد  بزيارات لعدد من المفكرين والمثقفين بالمنطقة ابتداءً بزيارة المفكر محمد المحفوظ  وسماحة الشيخ حسن الصفار وتميزت الزيارات بالفاعلية والاهتمام الوطني المشترك  ومناقشة المواضيع الوطنية مثل الوحدة والحوار والانفتاح على الآخر وقضايا المرأة  وأهليتها وتفعيل دورها على أرض الواقع.
كما زار الوفد عددا من الناشطين  والناشطات في مجالات الثقافة والفن والمجتمع للتعريف بنشاطاتهم التي قاموا بتبنيها  والسعي على بلورتها والتسويق لها. ومن أبرز الأسماء نجيب الخنيزي، وعبد الباقي  البصارة، وعبدالعظيم الضامن، ويحيى قريش، ومحمد سعيد الخياط، وإبراهيم آل إسماعيل،  وحسن آل طلاق. ومن السيدات فوزية العيوني وعبير علام ومنتهى اليوسف وفوزية الهاني  ونسيمة السادة وبشرى المهنا ومنى المسكين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تكريم 7 معلمين بمتوسطة الخويلدية


نظمت مدرسة الخويلدية المتوسطة حفلا تكريميا لعدد من المعلمين  التربويين بمحافظة القطيف.
وأشار منظم الحفل علي عبدربه ان الحفل بدأ بتلاوة من  الذكر الحكيم للقارئ راشد مُسْلُط. ثم كلمة مدير المدرسة عبدالله أبو درمان. بعد  ذلك شاهد الجميع عرض فيديو للعديد من الانشطة التعليمية. ومن ثم كلمة مدير مكتب  التربية والتعليم بالقطيف عبدالكريم عبدالله العِلَيِّط. وتم تكريم عدد من المعلمين  التربويين، وهم: فؤاد حسين الزاير بالقطيف، وعطية الغامدي، وعامر منصور الشماسي،  وجاسم علي العيسى، وعبدالرزاق عبدالهادي الحماد، ومحمد علي الميَّاسة، وعيسى مهدي  الجنبي.
وتم خلال الحفل ايضا تقديم دروع تذكارية الي مدير مكتب التربية والتعليم  بالقطيف عبدالكريم العِلَيِّط، ومساعد مدير مكتب التربية والتعليم بالقطيف للشؤون  التعليمية محمد الخالدي. ومساعد مدير مكتب التربية والتعليم بالقطيف للشؤون  المدرسية سعود العبيد. وقد لقي الحفل استحسان جميع المدعوين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الصدفة قادت متنزهين لاكتشافها خلال رحلة برية بـ «سماح» 

العثور على 80 قبراً عمرها مئات السنين بحفر الباطن



الرياح والأمطار كشفت عددا من القبور 





عثر متنزهون على قبور جماعية تحوي أكثر من 80 قبراً بموقعين متفرقين بمنطقة «سماح»  على بعد 70 كيلومترا شمال محافظة حفر الباطن أثناء قيامهم برحلة برية، وقادهم  الفضول ـ بعد التأكد من وجود القبور ـ الى التجول بالمنطقة ليكتشفوا قبوراً جماعية  أخرى تضم ما يقارب 14 قبراً على بعد 1 كم شمال شرق المقبرة التي عثروا عليها.  «اليوم» انتقلت للموقع ولاحظت أن المقبرتين تم تسويرهما حديثاً وبداخلهما قبور ذات  أحجام مختلفة بين صغيرة وكبيرة يتوقع أنها تعود لأناس كانوا يعيشون بالمنطقة.  
وأكد المتنزه هايف الكريدى أنه يرتاد هذا المكان منذ عدة أعوام في المواسم  الممطرة والربيعية ولم يلاحظ تلك القبور وهذا العام لاحظ تغييرا فى بعض ملامح  التربة جراء الرياح والامطار مما أدى لاكتشاف القبور ، وقال سعد فهيده كشفها : من خلال  رحلاتي البرية بالمنطقة لاحظت علامات واضحة تؤكد وجود قبور لم يتم تسويرها وهي عرضة  للدهس من قبل الكشاتة لعدم علمهم بوجودها. وأشار حميد المريبد الى أن القبور تعود  لبدو رحل كانوا يعيشون فى موقع سماح ومناطق أخرى كالدليمية والوقباء والوشح  والهقيعية التي تمتاز بوفرة الآبار لتكون مصدراً لسقيا ماشيتهم، وقد تكون هناك قبور  لم تكشف بعد. وأكد أحد كبار السن أن الذي حفر البئر الموجودة بالموقع شخص اسمه  «سماح» لذا سمي باسمه تخليداً له وقبره موجود ضمن القبور المكتشفة، فيما يروي أحد  الكشاتة انه عندما علم باحتواء الموقع على قبور ذهب لاستطلاع الامر ، وهناك تذكر  انه على تلك الصخور «نصب القبور» في إحدى الليالي ولم يكن يعلم أنها قبور. 



 :noworry:  قبور جماعيه امم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأحساء: تأخر وثائق خريجي جامعة الفيصل يحرمهم من«الوظيفة»



خريجون يطرحون مشكلتهم 



أبدى عدد من خريجي كلية العلوم الصحية في الأحساء استياءهم من  مماطلة عمادة التسجيل والقبول بجامعة الملك فيصل – كلية العلوم الصحية في تسليمهم  وثيقة التخرج رغم تخرجهم منذ 4 شهور. واشاروا الى ان تأخير تسليمهم وثائق تخرجهم قد  يحرمهم من موعد الدخول في مسابقة الخدمة المدنية على الوظائف الشاغرة في وزارة  الصحة مطالبين المسئولين بمنحهم وثائقهم قبل 25 محرم الحالي ليتسنى لهم التقدم  للوظائف الصحية.
ويقول عبدالمحسن عبدالعزيز السناوي «تخصص مختبرات طبية»، إنه لم  يتسلم وثيقة تخرجه مشيرا الى ضياع العديد من الفرص الوظيفية لعدم تمكنه من إبراز  وثيقة التخرج ومسمى التخصص في مجال العمل والوظيفة التي تقدم إليها خلال الفترة  الماضية. وأشار الى ان الخريجين البالغ عددهم 33 خريجا فقدوا العديد من الفرص  الوظيفية بمجال تخصصهم جراء تأخر جامعة الملك فيصل في الأحساء بتسليمهم وثائقهم.  ولفت محمد البراهيم ورائد النجار ومحمد التويم الى النفسية السيئة التي يعانون منها  وخوفهم من ضياع فرص عمل لهم بالمستشفيات الحكومية والخاصة، بسبب عدم تسلمهم وثيقة  التخرج التي تثبت تخصصاتهم في مجال المختبرات الطبية والصيدلة داعين كلية العلوم  الصحية الى حل مشكلتهم.
كما لفت عدد من الخريجين الى عدم استلامهم مكافآت  الامتياز منذ 6 شهور مؤكدين أنهم راجعوا الجهة المسئولة أكثر من مرة دون جدوى.  وطالبوا الجهات المعنية في كلية العلوم الصحية التابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل تفهم  حاجتهم وعدم إضاعة الفرص الوظيفية عليهم. 
وأشار مصدر لـ «اليوم» الى ان عمادة  كلية العلوم الصحية وعمادة القبول والتسجيل واجهتا اشكاليات إدارية أعاقت تسليم 33  خريجا وثائق تخرجهم والعمل جار على إنجازها وتسليمها للخريجين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مجلس «بلدي الشرقية» يناقش مشروعات الصرف




ناقش أعضاء المجلس البلدي لأمانة المنطقة الشرقية مشروعات الصرف  الصحي والمياه الجاري تنفيذها ونسب الانجاز لكل مشروع. كما بحث الاعضاء خلال لقائهم  بمدير عام المياه بالمنطقة الشرقية المهندس أحمد البسام وكبار مسئولي الإدارة فى  اطار اللقاءات التى يعقدها المجلس لتعزيز التواصل والتكامل بين القطاعات الخدمية  الحكومية بالمنطقة نسبة تغطية الخدمة في مجال الصرف الصحي التى تشكل 53 بالمائة من  مدينة الدمام و60 بالمائة من مدينة الخبر وفي مجال المياه 70 بالمائة بالدمام و81  بالمائة فى الخبر . وأبدى الأعضاء آراءهم ومداخلتهم حيال مختلف أنشطة ومشاريع إدارة  المياه مع التوصية بالعمل على زيادة تلك النسبة لإتاحة الفرصة للمواطنين للاستفادة  من أراضيهم في مختلف المخططات المعتمدة، وكذلك التنسيق القائم مع جهاز الأمانة بحيث  يكون هناك توافق وتزامن في تنفيذ المشاريع ، وأوضح رئيس المجلس البلدي لأمانة  المنطقة الشرقية الدكتور عارف بن عبد الله العشبان ان اللقاء تطرق إلى الوضع الراهن  لحي الصفا «الراكة» وعرض الأعمال جار تنفيذها حسب الجدول الزمني التى يتوقع  الانتهاء منها خلال 60 يوماً.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قذيفة تثير ذعر مواطن بصحراء عرعر




عثر مواطن على قذيفة بصحراء عرعر من الجهة الجنوبية من المدينة  وعلى الفور تم إبلاغ الجهات الامنية, واوضح الناطق الاعلامي بشرطة منطقة الحدود  الشمالية أن شعبة الأسلحة تلقت بلاغا من مواطن عن عثوره على جسم غريب الشكل يرجح أن  يكون (قذيفة) بجنوب مدينة عرعر مرمي بالعراء.
وتم انتقال المختصين بشعبة الأسلحة  بشرطة المنطقة للموقع وبعد المعاينة اتضح أن هذا الجسم الإسطواني الشكل هو عبارة عن  قذيفة تدريبيه عيار (106) وتم التعامل معها بما يدرأ خطرها .. ومن جهة أخرى شكر  المسئولين وعي المواطن الذي ابلغ عنها ولم يعبث بها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«مياه المسك» تطيح بأسعار العقارات في شرق جدة




تسببت المياه الجوفية المتسربة من بحيرة المسك على الأحياء  الشرقية لطريق الحرمين إلى تراجع أسعار العقارات في تلك الأحياء التي كانت تعتبر من  الأحياء الراقية وبدأ الكثير من سكان تلك الأحياء في عرض مبانيهم خوفا من خطورة  تسرب المياه على الخزانات وتأثيرها على قواعد المباني فيما تحولت بعض المواقع إلى  شبه بحيرات من تلك المياه التي بدأ يرتفع منسوبها خلال ثلاث السنوات الماضية. وقال  المستثمر العقاري لافي البلوي إن تراجع الأسعار كان متوقعا لتلك الأحياء بسبب  ارتفاع معدل المياه الجوفية الناتجة من بحيرة الصرف الصحي الواقعة شرقي تلك  الأحياء، وقال البلوي إن الأسعار حاليا تراجعت أكثر من 15% ويتوقع أن تصل إلى 50%  في حالة عدم وجود وسائل لخفض المياه الجوفية في تلك الأحياء, حتى إن أصحاب المواقع  الجديدة أصبحوا يواجهون مشكلة تشييد المباني لخروج المياه الجوفية بكميات كبيرة ما  يمنع عملية البناء إضافة الى تكلفة السحب. من ناحية ثانية توقع عدد من المتعاملين  في سوق العقار أن تنظيم الأحياء العشوائية التي تحتل مواقع واسعة داخل جدة سوف يقضي  على أزمة العقارات في حالة تم الاستفادة من تنظيم تلك الأحياء وتحويلها إلى مبان  متعددة الأدوار مما يمنع عملية ارتفاع الأسعار في المخططات البعيدة عن قلب  المدينة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسريح 80 موظفا سعودياً بمستشفى القيصومة العام





سرحت الشؤون الصحية بمحافظة حفر الباطن 80 موظفا وموظفة «سعوديون»  من العاملين بمستشفى القيصومة العام بعد ابلاغهم بعدم الحضور للعمل والاستغناء عنهم  من قبل الشركة المتعاقدة، وقال سالم سعود: ان الموظفين المستغنى عنهم بينهم من  يعولون اسرا كبيرة، واوضح معجب المطيري انه بعد الاستغناء عن الــ80 موظفا تم على  الفور ترسيم المتعاقدين الأجانب بنفس الشركة أما نحن فتم رفضنا. 
واشار  عبدالهادي هديان الى انه بعد الاستغناء عنا بأيام قليلة فوجئنا بترسيم 5 فنيين من  قبل ديوان الخدمة المدنية إضافة الى أجانب برواتب كبيرة وطالب بندر الشمري  المسئولين بسرعة التحرك لانقاذ موظفى المستشفى خاصة ان فترة خدمة بعضهم تزيد عن 8  اعوام، ومن جانبه قال مدير الشؤون الصحية بمحافظة حفر الباطن مطلق الخمعلي: انه تم  انهاء التعاقد مع الشركة المتعاقدة بمستشفى القيصومة ونفى علاقة الشؤون الصحية  بتسريحهم.
وحول أحقيتهم فى التوظيف بالمستشفى أكد الخمعلي ان الشؤون الصحية رفعت  أسماء الموظفين المتعاقد معهم الى ديوان الخدمة المدنية لأنهم ذوي خبرة ويبقى  القرار الأول والاخير من صلاحيات الخدمة المدنية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقيم يتهم مستشفى ومدني الجبيل بوفاة شقيقه




اتهم المقيم سمير الخطيب «سوري الجنسية» مستشفى الجبيل العام  والدفاع المدني بالجبيل بالتسبب في وفاة شقيقه حامد نصار الخطيب «36 عاما» بسبب  تأخرهما في انقاذه. 
ويروي التفاصيل وهي أنه عندما تعرض شقيقه المتوفى حامد  لحادث مروري بالجبيل وبالرغم من قرب الحادث من الدفاع المدني الا ان تأخر الدفاع  المدني سبب زيادة نزيف وبعد وصوله الى الطواريء بمستشفى الجبيل العام تم وضع الجبس  على الرجل دون النظر الى تهتك العضلات وتقطع الشرايين وتوقيف النزيف وطلب منا دما  لعدم وجود دم في بنك الدم بالمستشفى، وعلى الفور تم التبرع من أكثر من 20 شخصا إلا  ان النتيجة كانت سلبية لاستمرار النزيف وعدم اكتمال الإجراءات الطبية اللازمة لمثل  هذه الأمور قبل وضع الجبس على الرجل التي ظلت تنزف من الدم ما تسبب في وفاة شقيقي  بسبب الإهمال من مستشفى الجبيل العام علما بأنه يعول اسرة مكونة من اربعة أشخاص،  اضافة الى زوجته الحامل، وطالب المواطن السوري بمحاسبة المقصرين في وفاة  حامد.
وفي اتصال بمستشفى الجبيل العام أكد مديره الدكتور سعد الغامدي انه تم  تكوين لجنة لمعرفة الاسباب ومتابعة ماحدث وسوف تتم معاقبة ومحاسبة المقصرين. 
من  جانبه اشار مصدر بالدفاع المدني انه قد تلقى البلاغ الساعة الرابعة والوصول لمقر  الحادث تم خلال ست دقائق وتم الانتهاء خلال عشر دقائق أي الساعة الرابعة و 16 دقيقة  حيث اخذت عملية اخراج المصاب من السيارة عشر دقائق وهو في صحة جيدة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مريض نفسي يهدد بتفجير «مخفر الجرداء» في محافظة قلوة


تلقت الأجهزة الأمنية اتصالا هاتفيا من شخص يفيد بنيته تفجير مبنى  مخفر الجرداء في محافظة قلوة. وحسب الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الباحة الرائد سعيد  أحمد حاسن أنه ورد اتصال لشرطة محافظة قلوة من مواطن يهدد بتفجير مخفر الجرداء وقام  رجال الامن بتتبع المكالمة وتم القبض عليه واتضح أنه شاب يبلغ من العمر 31عاما  واتضح انه يعاني بعض الأمراض النفسية وأوقف رهن التحقيق.
كما تبلغت شرطة قلوة من  أحد الوافدين «آسيوي الجنسية» ويبلغ 27 عاما ويعمل مطرز ملابس بنشوب مضاربة بينه  وبين مواطنين الأول يبلغ من العمر 20عاما والثاني يبلغ من العمر 22عاما ونتج عن  المضاربة إصابات طفيفة لدى الطرفين. 
وأكد الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الباحة  الرائد سعيد أحمد حاسن أن سبب المشكلة هو قيام أحد المواطنين بدخول المحل الذي يعمل  به العامل وأخذ مبلغ من المال ومحاولة الهرب وقيامه بإشهار سكين على المدعي بقصد  تخويفه. تم القبض على المذكورين وأوقفا للتحقيق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفاة ثلاثة أطفال واختناق الأم المقعدة في حريق بجدة 



لقي 3 أطفال من أسرة واحدة مصرعهم فيما أصيبت والدتهم بعد نشوب  حريق فجر امس الاول بمنزلهم بحي المصفاة جنوبي جدة وتلقت غرفة العمليات التابعة  للدفاع المدني بلاغا من مواطن يشير إلى وقوع حريق باحد المنازل الشعبية في حي  المصفاة لتنتقل على الفور فرق إطفاء وإنقاذ ومباشرة إخماد الحريق والذي ظهر انه نشب  في غرفة صغيرة تقع داخل المسكن وبها عدد ثلاثة أطفال فيما كانت امهم المقعدة نائمة  في غرفة مجاورة لهم والتي لم تستطع إنقاذ أبنائها نظرا لاعاقتها الجسدية بأرجلها  فيما تدخل رجال الدفاع المدني لانقاذها ومباشرة عمليات الإطفاء داخل الغرفة التي  بها الأطفال خاصة في ظل تأخر الإبلاغ عن الحريق حيث أشار شهود العيان إلى أن الحريق  شب بالمنزل ولم يتم الإبلاغ عنه إلا متأخرا وهو ما ساهم في اختناق الأطفال الثلاثة  و تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين الستة أشهر و سبع سنوات فيما أصيبت والدتهم باختناق من اثر  الدخان الكثيف بالمنزل وهي قعيدة لا تستطيع مفارقة مكانها. وأكد الناطق الإعلامي  لمديرية الدفاع المدني في منطقة مكة المكرمة النقيب عبد الله العمري أن أسباب  الحريق لم تتضح بعد مشيرا إلى أن الحريق باشرته ثلاث فرق وثبت وفاة ثلاثة أطفال من  اثر الحريق وأصيبت والدتهم بحالة اختناق . 



إنالله  :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قتيلة غليل رحلت تحت ضربات طليقها الغاضب


14 ساعة فقط فصلت بين العثور على قتيلة غليل والتوصل إلى قاتلها، بعد تحريات واسعة  أمضتها الأجهزة الأمنية بعد الجريمة الغامضة التي هزت أوساط الحي الشعبي الشهير.  أولى الخيوط تمثلت في حصول السلطات على معلومات مهمة عن المغدورة ومنها أنها أم  لطفلة من زوجها الطليق، لتبدأ عمليات تعقب طويلة انتهت بالتوصل إلى الرجل الذي أنكر  في بادئ الأمر علاقته بالجريمة، لكن آثار دماء بشرية على مقعد سيارته دفعته إلى  الاعتراف، فأشار إلى أنه اصطحب طليقته في سيارته بغرض حل خلافاتهما ونشبت بينهما  مشاحنات لسانية حادة، انتهت بتسديده ضربات متتالية إلى وجه المغدورة حتى فارقت  الحياة فحاول التخلص من الجثة فاختار الموقع قرب المدرسة التي تدرس فيها طفلتهما  الوحيدة. وكانت شرطة جدة قد تلقت بلاغ والده القتيلة الذي أشارت فيه إلى أن مجهولا  هاتفها وطلب منها التوجه إلى الموقع لرؤية جثة ابنتها المتغيبة منذ يومين.  

الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة جدة أكد صحة خبر القبض على الجاني الذي اعترف بضرب  طليقته حتى الموت والقاء جثتها امام المدرسة.

تابع العمل الأمني مدير شرطة  جدة، فيما قاده ميدانيا مساعده للامن الجنائي، ومدير مركز شرطة النزلتين، وأشرف على  التحقيق رئيس وحدة مكافحة جرائم التعدي على النفس.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

1100 منزل آيل للسقوط وازالة 200 آخرين 

انتشال 3 عمال من تحت انقاض منزل بالهفوف 








تمكن افراد الدفاع المدني بمحافظة الاحساء من انقاذ 3 عمال في  تمام الساعة 3 فجرا حيث تم انتشالهم من تحت انقاض جدار منهار بمنزل مكون من طابق  ونصف بحي الكوت بمدينة الهفوف وأكد المتحدث الرسمي للدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية  المقدم منصور الدوسري أن غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني بالأحساء تلقت بلاغا في حوالي  الساعة الثالثة فجراً حيث باشرت الحادث 3 فرق وقد نتج عن الحادث تعرض 3 عمال  آسيويين للعديد من الاصابات بعد انهيار جدار في غرفة طولها 8 امتار وعرض 10 امتار  وتم نقلهم الى مستشفى الملك فهد بواسطة الهلال الاحمر. وقد اشار العديد من القاطنين  بالمنطقة ان اسباب انهيار المنزل تعود لقيام احد المقاولين بإزالة منزل قديم مجاور  للمنزل المنهار وآيل للسقوط بهدف إقامة بناء جديد لمشروع تجاري قرب سوق الأسماك  الواقع بحي الكوت يخص أحد المواطنين فيما بلغ عدد المنازل الايلة للسقوط بمحافظة  الاحساء منذ انشاء لجنة الحصر عام 1425 هجرية اكثر من 1100 منزل في مدن وقري محافظة  الاحساء منها 800 منزل في الهفوف وحدها و240 منزلا في المبرز و60 منزلا في القرى  وقد قامت امانة الاحساء بازالة وخلال العام الحالي 1430 هجرية 71 منزلا في مدن وقرى  محافظة الاحساء منها 52 منزلا في الهفوف و12 منزلا في مدينة المبرز و7 منازل في  القرى فيما تواصل لجنة حصر المباني الايلة للسقوط في الامانة عملها في ازالة عدد من  المباني الايلة للسقوط والمهجورة في اكثر من منطقة في الهفوف في اجزاء من منطقة  الرفعة الشمالية والجنوبية حيث بلغ عددها اكثر من 200 منزل في اكبر عملية هدم  وازالة تشهدها المحافظة بعد تلقيها عددا من البلاغات من المواطنين وبعض الجهات  الحكومية حيث اكد عدد من المواطنين ان تلك المباني المهجورة اصبحت مصدرا للكثير من  المشاكل لدرجة ان من الصعب الوصول اليها الا في اوقات الصباح بل اصبحت مأوى  للهاربين من العمالة فيما تحول بعضها الى حاويات للقمامة مما قد يتسبب في حدوث  اضرار صحية خطيرة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الإفراج عن المعتوه العاري


تجرد مضطرب نفسي من نصف ملابسه فجر أمس، ومضى عارياً في شارع محوري في عفيف، وتنبه  المارة لأمر الرجل العاري فأبلغوا السلطات الأمنية، وحسب المعلومات المتوافرة فإن  المضطرب مصري الجنسية، أحيل للمستشفى بعد ثبوت إصابته بعارض نفسي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

220 ألف طالب يبدأون اختبار القدرات الخميس المقبل


يبدأ المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي الخميس  المقبل اختبار القدرات العامة «الفترة الأولى» لطلاب الثانوية العامة بنين. وأوضح  سمو الأمير الدكتور فيصل بن عبد الله المشاري آل سعود مدير المركز الوطني للقياس  والتقويم أن عدد المسجلين في هذه الفترة وصل إلى 220 ألف طالب في 70 مركز اختبار  على مستوى المملكة، وأبان أن المركز يتيح للطلاب خدمة جديدة لهذا العام وهي التسجيل  على قائمة الانتظار في حال لم يجد مقاعد شاغرة في مقر الاختبار ، إذ سيتم إبلاغ  الطالب في حال تأكيد حجز الاختبار عن طريق رسالة «sms» لجوال الطالب المسجل, ويمكن  للطالب المسجل على قائمة الانتظار التوجه لمركز الاختبار في موعد التسجيل، وسيتم  السماح له بالدخول حسب المقاعد الشاغرة . كما يمكن التسجيل عن طريق موقع المركز على  الانترنت 
وأكد سموه أهمية التسجيل وأنه لن يسمح بدخول غير  المسجلين إطلاقاً . كما أكد حضور الطالب في المكان والموعد الذي سجل به, عند الساعة  السابعة صباحاً للفترات الصباحية، وبعد نصف ساعة من أذان المغرب للفترات المسائية,  على أن يصطحب الطالب معه أصل بطاقة الأحوال للسعوديين وأصل الإقامة الخاصة لغير  السعوديين والحضور في الموعد المسجل, مبينا أن مدة الاختبار ساعتان ونصف الساعة،  تقدم باللغة العربية وتقيس القدرة التحليلية والاستدلالية لدى الطالب، في جزءين  أحدهما لفظي «لغوي» والآخر كمي «رياضي».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

النظر فى قضية مقتل رجل الأعمال السعودي ببانكوك اليوم


تنظر هيئة إدعاء تايلندية اليوم فى قضية خطف و مقتل رجل أعمال  سعودي من قبل خمسة عناصر من الشرطة التايلندية فى عام 1999م ، فيما أصدرت سفارة  خادم الحرمين فى بانكوك بياناً أكدت فيه ان السفارة كانت تتابع قضية مقتل رجل  الأعمال السعودي مع الشرطة التايلندية وأصبحت الكرة فى ملعبهم وفرصتهم لاستعادة  علاقاتهم بشكل كامل مع المملكة ، يذكر أن رجل الأعمال قد وجد مقتولاً في منطقة  نائية خارج العاصمة بانكوك بعد أن تعرض لاستدراج من قبل أشخاص يرتدون زي الشرطة  التايلندية وقد سلب كل ما بحوزته من أموال ومقتنيات وأوراق ثبوتية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كان ذلك في بانكوك 

أما في النيجر ..

*مقتل ثلاثة سعوديين برصاص مسلحين في منطقة نائية في النيجر  والملك يوجه بطائرة إخلاء*

وجه خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بإرسال طائرة إخلاء مجهزة بفريق طبي  متكامل لنقل السعوديين المتوفيين والمصابين في صحراء النيجر اليوم، حيث تعرض ستة  سعوديين لإطلاق نار من إحدى العصابات التي تتواجد في المنطقة، ما أدى إلى مقتل 3  منهم، فيما لا يزال الثلاثة الآخرون متأثرون بإصابات بليغة. ويعتقد أن الستة كانوا  في رحلة صيد برية.

وكان متحدث باسم حكومة النيجر قد قال اليوم أن ثلاثة  سعوديين قتلوا برصاص مسلحين مجهولين اليوم أثناء تحركهم بسيارة قرب حدود النيجر مع  مالي في غرب أفريقيا، وفق ما أوردته وكالة رويترز للأنباء. وقال قسوم موسى وزير  النقل للإذاعة الحكومية أن ثلاثة آخرين ضمن المجموعة المؤلفة من ثمانية أشخاص  أصيبوا بجروح خطيرة في الهجوم ونقلوا إلى المستشفى في نيامي. ولم يعرف حتى الآن إذ  كان القتلى دبلوماسيين أو مواطنيين عاديين. ويتردد على الدول الأفريقية سعوديين  وخليجيين خاصة في مواسم الصيد. ولم تصدر المملكة حتى الآن بيانا حول الحادث. وقال  رويترز إن المجموعة المؤلفة من ثمانية أشخاص هم ستة سعوديين وشخصين من مالي كانت في  طريقها إلى مالي.ووقع الهجوم بالقرب من قرية جامبالا في منطقة تشهد اضطرابات وتنشط  فيها خلايا متمردي الطوارق والقاعدة. وأضاف الوزير "تأسف حكومة النيجر لهذه الاعمال  الهمجية التي ارتكبت على أراضيها وتقدم تعازيها للحكومة السعودية".

وقالت  مصادر عسكرية إن الهجوم يبدو أنه عملية لخطف رهائن جرى إحباطها.وأضافت أن القوات  الأمنية اعتقلت ثلاثة من المشتبه بهم منذ الإعلان عن الحادث. وأوضحت المصادر التي  تحدثت بشرط عدم الكشف عن هويتها أن المشتبه بهم اعتقلوا في قاعدة عسكرية بتيلابيري  بالقرب من الحدود المالية.

سعود الفيصل يعلن حالة الطوارئ في سفارة المملكة  لدى النيجر
من جهة أخرى أمر الأمير سعود الفيصل وزير الخارجية اليوم بإعلان حالة  الطوارئ في السفارة السعودية في النيجر، وتشكيل فريقين عمل على مدار الساعة، الأول  يتولى متابعة الحالة الصحية للمصابين السعوديين في حادثة إطلاق النار في صحراء  النيجر، إضافة إلى متابعة إجراءات نقل المتوفين للمملكة، أما فريق العمل الثاني  فيتولى متابعة التحقيقات مع سلطات الأمن النيجرية للقبض على المسؤولين عن هذا العمل  الإجرامي.

المغدورون تعرضوا للهجوم أثناء توقفهم لأداء صلاة الفجر
ونقلت  وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية عن مصدر أمني في النيجر رفض الكشف عن اسمه لوكالة فرانس برس  إلى تعرض ستة "عرب" لهجوم في منطقته. وقال المصدر الأمني "وقع ستة ضحايا، ثلاثة  قتلى وثلاثة جرحى. كانوا من السياح السعوديين"، موضحا أن الهجوم تم قرب بلدة  دجامبالا في منطقة تيلابيري.

وأضاف المصدر أن السياح الذين باتوا في نيامي  كانوا يستعدون للقيام بزيارة خاصة إلى بلدة غاو المالية (شرق). واكد حاكم تيلابيري  ايدر ادامو لوكالة فرانس برس تعرض "عرب" للهجوم. وقال "سقط ستة ضحايا، ثلاثة قتلى  وثلاثة جرحى، كلهم من العرب، في الهجوم الذي وقع فجرا في منطقة تيلابيري". وغادر  الضحايا نيامي صباح الاثنين باكرا في ثلاث سيارات، وتعرضوا لهجوم مسلحين عند توقفهم  لأداء صلاة الفجر.

مصدر أمني لوكالة فرانس برس: توقيف ثلاثة أشخاص
كما  أضافت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية أنه بعيد الهجوم تم توقيف ثلاثة أشخاص في سيارة على  الحدود مع مالي. وهم يخضعون لاستجواب الشرطة في تيلابيري فيما فتح المدعي العام في  المدينة تحقيقا، بحسب الحاكم. واقر احد سائقي السياح أن سيارة كانت تلاحقهم منذ  انطلاقهم من نيامي، بحسب امادو.

السفير السعودي في النيجر يعود  المصابين
ونقل الجرحى الثلاثة إلى مستشفى نيامي حيث زارهم السفير السعودي في  النيجر، على ما أعلن مصدر استشفائي لوكالة فرانس برس.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قال إنه اتخذ إجراءات تعسفية ضده فأغلق حسابه وجمَّد  أمواله

صحفي سعودي يطالب مصرفاً مشهوراً بتعويضه 5 ملايين ريال



حددت لجنة المنازعات المصرفية يوم 25 صفر للحكم في القضية التي رفعها صحفي سعودي  يعمل في جريدة يومية، ضد مصرف شهير، والتي يطالب فيها بتعويض خمسة ملايين ريال عن  الأضرار التي لحقت به من الإجراءات التي وصفها بالتعسفية. 
 
ترجع القضية إلى أن الصحفي "ع.م" حصل على قرض من المصرف بضمان راتبه, وعندما  استقال من عمله , فوجئ بالمصرف يقوم بالحجز على حقوقه وإغلاق حسابه المصرفي في  البنك, وطلب الصحفي من المصرف حسم باقي القرض مع حسم الفوائد , إلا أن المسؤول في  المصرف رفض واستمر في إغلاق الحساب وحجز المبالغ المالية الموجودة فيه, وبعد  مفاوضات بين الصحفي والبنك تم التوصل إلى أن يحضر كفيل موظف حكومي , وتتعهد الجهة  التي يعمل بها بإحالة راتبه إلى البنك, وتم تنفيذ جميع شروط البنك, ورغم ذلك استمر  إغلاق الحساب لمدة شهرين, وعند مراجعة العميل للبنك لمعرفة سبب استمرار إغلاق  الحساب، اتضح أن هناك  إهمالاً من البنك, وزعم المسؤول في المصرف أن النظام تغير  لديهم وأن هناك نماذج جديدة يجب على الكفيل التوقيع عليها.

 
وقال الصحفي في دعواه اضطررت إلى إحضار الكفيل الذي يعيش في منطقة أخرى إلى  الرياض ما تسبب في معاناة الكفيل للسفر من منطقة إلى أخرى وبعد الانتهاء من النماذج  الجديدة بلغ العميل بأن الحساب سوف يتم فتحه خلال 48 ساعة، إلا أن الحساب لم يفتح  والرصيد لم يفرج عنه أكثر من شهرين، ما دفعني إلى التقدم بدعوى لهيئة المنازعات  المصرفية , حيث تم إخطار المصرف بالدعوى, الأمر الذي جعله يتخذ إجراءات سريعة  لتفادي الدعوى، فتم إعادة فتح الحساب ورفع التجميد عن المتبقي من الرصيد, وقدم  المصرف إثر ذلك ما ينفي إغلاق الحساب وزعم أنه لا يوجد أي ضرر على العميل.

 
وقد رد الصحفي بمذكرة لأمين عام لجنة تسوية المنازعات المصرفية فند فيها ما  جاء في مذكرة البنك.

 
وأضاف الصحفي :أن البنك لم يقدم دليلا واحدا بأن الحساب لم يقفل، في حين أن  الحساب لم يفرج عنه إلا بعد لجوئي إلى لجنة المنازعات وفقاً للثبوتيات التي تؤكد  ذلك.

 
وطالب الصحفي، بصرف النظر عن رد البنك ورفض طلباته غير القائمة على مبرر شرعي  أو مسوغ نظامي، بتعويضه بخمسة ملايين ريال، للأضرار التي لحقت به.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابتدائية الرهناء استيقظت صباحاً على فاجعة


شاحنة باكستاني تقتل 4 من أسرة واحدة وتصيب 5

خيم حزن عميق أمس على أوساط مدرسة الرهناء الابتدائية ، شرق جدة ، إثر حادث سير  مأساوي أليم راح ضحيته ثلاثة طلاب ومواطن من أسرة واحدة، وجرح خمسة نقلوا على عجل  إلى قسم العناية القصوى في مستشفى الملك عبد العزيز في جدة للعلاج من جروح خطيرة.  وذكرت التقارير أن الحافلة التي كانت تقل الضحايا إلى مدرستهم صباحا اصطدمت بناقلة  عملاقة يقودها باكستاني. وقال مدير المدرسة، علي نجيب الحربي، أن الحافلة  التي كان يقودها والد أحد الضحايا كانت في طريقها إلى المدرسة فقطعت شاحنة عملاقة  الطريق أمامها ما تسبب في مقتل السائق متعب المزيني ونجله الطالب عبدالله، كما قضى  في الحادث الأليم وليد على المزيني، عبد العزيز سعود المزيني، وأسفر الحادث كذلك عن  إصابة الطالب حسن جابر المزيني، خالد المزيني، عبد الرحمن لافي المزيني وعبد المجيد  باشا المزيني. وأشارت معلومات إلى أن شاحنة الموت انحرفت مسافة طويلة قبل أن تسحق  حافلة الطلاب. وقال رئيس قسم الطوارئ والحوادث في مستشفى الملك عبد العزيز، الدكتور  سامي السبهاني، إن قسم العناية القصوى استقبل أمس مصابي الحادث وتتراوح إصاباتهم  بين جروح في الرأس والبطن والكدمات والرضوض الخارجية. وفي وقت لاحق أحيل أحد  المصابين إلى غرفة التنويم بعد استقرار حالته. 

في موازاة ذلك طالبت أسر ضحايا  الحادث بمحاسبة السائق الباكستاني بسبب تهوره، وعدم تقيده بضوابط السير والمرور،  السلطات الأمنية تحفظت على السائق لاستكمال التحقيقات. وفي غضون  ذلك اطمأن مدير تعليم منطقة مكة المكرمة ،بكر إبراهيم صفر، على الأوضاع الصحية  للطلاب المصابين وقدم العزاء لأسر المتوفين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رحيل الأب يقود الأبناء إلى الشرطة


تلقى ثلاثة أشقاء أمس نبأ رحيل والدهم داخل مستشفى الملك خالد العام في حفر الباطن،  فلم يتمالكوا أنفسهم من أثر الصدمة فانهالوا بالضرب على موظف الصيدلية الذي كان  يحاول تهدئتهم وتخفيف المصاب عليهم. لم يجد المجني عليه غير الاستنجاد بحراس أمن  المستشفى الذين استدعوا الدوريات لمعالجة الموقف وفض الاشتباك.
يؤ  :huh:  مسكين
لكن هو صيدلي اشلقفه  :weird:  يعني ليش هويخبرهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معنفات في المحكمة: اسجنوا أزواجنا


سجلت المحكمة الجزئية في مدينة الخبر دعاوى شرعية، أطرافها نساء معنفات يطالبن  بتأديب أزواجهن وأولياء أمورهن شرعا بالسجن، جراء تعرضهن للإيذاء الجسدي  والنفسي.
وأكدت مصادر  أن خمس قضايا تنظر حاليا، مشيرة إلى أن قضايا  مشابهة كثيرة تحل قبل أن تدخل حيز الحكم والتنفيذ بالصلح والتراضي بين الأطراف  المتخاصمة. 
وهنا فضل رئيس المحاكم الشرعية في الخبر الدكتور صالح اليوسف عدم  الإفصاح عن تلك الأحكام، مؤكدا أن بعضا منها صدرت ضد عدد من المدعى عليهم، فيما لا  تزال أخرى محل نظر المحكمة.
وأكد اليوسف: «أن الدين الإسلامي كفل للمرأة  كرامتها، وفي الوقت نفسه يرفض استغلال ضعفها الجسدي والاعتداء عليها، سواء كان ذلك  الاعتداء جسديا بالضرب أو نفسيا بالكلام البذيء والسيئ».
وأشار إلى أن المحكمة  تعاملت مع القضايا مباشرة، بعد استقبالها على مراحل زمنية مختلفة خلال العام  الماضي، مبينا أن المحكمة طلبت من جميع مقدمات الدعاوى إثبات صحة دعاواهن، ليتم بعد  ذلك مواجهة المدعى عليه بالأدلة والقرائن في حال نفى ما نسب إليه من  شكاوى.
وتتزامن القضايا الأخيرة مع نظر جهات الاختصاص في نظام حماية الأسرة  والطفولة، والذي من المتوقع حسب قانونيين أن يضع حدا للتعدي على الزوجات والأطفال  وتعريضهم للعنف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طلاق في صالة المغادرة


طلق وافد عربي أمس زوجته في مطار جازان، على مرأى ومسمع من الحاضرين، إثر خلاف نشب  بين الطرفين في صالة المغادرة، حيث كان الزوج يستعد لمغادرة المملكة متجها إلى  وطنه.
وكان الزوج أخبر في وقت سابق زوجته التي تعمل طبيبة في مستشفى في جازان،  رغبته في التوجه إلى بلاده لحاجة أسرته إليه في الوقت الحالي، ولم تبد الزوجة  اعتراضا على طلبه.
ولحظة توجه الزوج إلى المطار، ورد اتصال هاتفي من أحد أقاربها  خارج المملكة، وأخبرها عن نية زوجها الحقيقية في السفر وهي الزواج بأخرى، لتثور  ثائرة الزوجة وتتجه إلى المطار للحاق به.
وما أن لحقت الزوجة بزوجها قبل لحظات  من إقلاع رحلته، انهالت عليه بالضرب والسباب أمام المسافرين وعاملي المطار، ما دفع  الزوج إلى تطليقها، قبل أن تصاب بحالة إغماء شديدة وتنقل إلى المستشفى للعلاج  بواسطة عاملي المطار.  :weird:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*سعودي نقل اثاث بيته إلى باحة مكتب العمل احتجاجاً على فصله  من عمله* 


مضت 15 شهرا منذ أن تم فصل الشاب السعودي عادل المحروقي الإدريسي من عمله "فصلا  تعسفيا" أثر سلبا على حياته الخاصة، فقرر الاعتصام أمام مكتب العمل والعمال بمكة  المكرمة.

ولم تتوقف دموع عادل منذ أن قرر الاعتصام على رصيف أحد شوارع مكة  المكرمة والإضراب عن الطعام، احتجاجاً على تعرضِّه لـ"فصل تعسفي" من وظيفة في شركة  قطاع خاص شملت موظفيها موجة فصل جماعي لسبب لم تعلن عنه الشركة.

ومضى أكثر  من 15 شهراً على قرار فصل عادل الذي نتـجت عنه مخاطر مالية ومعنوية لحقت بأسرته بما  فيها نزع منزله منه بسبب الايجار، فيما غابت الزوجةُ بأولادها بورقة طلاق تمسكت بها  لأن الزوج لم يعد قادراً على النفقة.


ويعتصم الادريسي على رصيف طريق  عام، متحسراً على 3 أعوام من عمره في خدمة شركة ألقـت به ومجموعة من زملائه في عرض  الطريق واستبدلتهم بعمالة أجنبية، وفقاً لوصف الضحية.

وقال "كنت أعمل  مساعداً لمدير مبيعات لمدة 3 سنوات، براتب يزيد على 7 آلاف ريال، وحين تسلمت إدارة  جديدة فوجئت بتقديم عرض وظيفي جديد لي، خفض بموجبه راتبي إلى 3 آلاف ريال، وتغير  مسمى وظيفتي إلى موظف مبيعات، وحين اعترضت على ذلك، فصلوني من دون وجه حق، علماً  أنني آنذاك كنت متزوجاً ولدي طفلان وأسكن شقة بالإيجار".

وتحول الرصيف  المقابل لمكتب العمل والعمال بمكة المكرمة، إلى المأوى المفضل لعادل المحروقي حتى  يحصل على ما يريد من تعويض مادي ومعنوي.

وفي السعودية قصص أخرى مماثلة ويخشي  أصحابها أن يكون مصيرهم كعادل على الأرصفة.

من جانبه قال عبدالله الجوير،  مدير الادارة العامة للموارد البشرية والشؤون الادارية، ان الشركة عرضت على الموظف  الانتقال للرياض للعمل في فرعها هناك الا انه رفض الاستجابة.

وقال الكاتب  الصحفي خلف الحربي خلال لقاء مع العربية، إن الضوابط التي تحكم العلاقة بين الموظف  وصاحب العمل في القطاع الخاص واضحة قانونيا، لكنه أشار أن قصة الإدريسي هي واحدة من  آلاف القصص التي يعيشها الشباب السعودي من الجنسين تحت عنوان عقود  التشغيل.

وأضاف أن هذه الظاهرة بدأت تتفاقم في السنوات الأخيرة "حيث مؤسسات  مثل البنوك والمستشفيات الحكومية وبعض الشركات الوطنية الكبرى بتأجير جهود وطاقات  الشباب عبر عقود مؤقتة مع الشركات المشغلة مستغلة حاجة هؤلاء الشباب  للعمل".

وأوضح الحربي أن الموظف الذي في "بنك أو في مستشفى أو شركة كبرى وهو  على الورق لا يعمل فيها إنما تم تأجير طاقته مثلما يشترى الكهرباء من شركة  الكهرباء، لأن هذه المؤسسات لا تريد أن تلتزم بقوانين العمل المتعلقة تجاه هذا  الموظف كالتأمين الصحي والتأمينات الاجتماعية وبرامج التدريب والتطوير"، معتبرا أن  هذه العلاقة بين الموظف والمؤسسة التي يعمل فيها أشبه بـ"التحايل القانوني".


 :huh:  الله يعينه خلال 15 شهر انقلبت حياته فوق تحت وخسر كل شي
وووين من يتعظ ويعرف انو مافي شي يدوم
سبحان الدايم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعتقد أنها لمتسلل مات عطشاً أثناء بحثه عن عمل

جثة متحللة في صحراء رنية ترفع عدد الجثث المجهولة إلى 55



عثرت شرطة محافظة رنية على جثة متحللة مجهولة، تحولت إلى عظام في صحراء المحافظة،  على خلفية بلاغ من شاب كان يبحث عن إبل والده في الصحراء، ليرتفع بذلك عدد الجثث  التي وجدت في صحراء رنية إلى 55 جثة متحللة، وذلك منذ عام 1427هـ. 
وفي التفاصيل أن الشاب سحمي محمد سحمي، كان يبحث عن  إبل والده المفقودة في صحراء الخليج (50 كلم شرق محافظة رنية) أسفل الوادي، وأثناء  مروره وجد جثة متحللة مجهولة وسط "الطعوس" فأبلغ شرطة محافظة رنية التي باشرت  الموقع، وتبين أن الجثة مضى عليها أكثر من عام لشخص مجهول كان يرتدي بنطالاً  وقميصاً، ووجدت في يده اليسرى ساعة يد، وليس هناك أوراق أو إثباتات رسمية. 
وأوضحت الشرطة أن الجثة يعتقد أنها لمتسلل مات عطشاً أثناء بحثه عن عمل لدى  البدو في المنطقة قبل عام، مؤكدة أن الأدلة الجنائية باشرت موقع الجثة وتم نقلها  لمستشفى الملك فيصل في الطائف لعرضها على الطبيب الشرعي. 
يشار إلى أن عدد الجثث التي وجدت في صحراء رنية منذ عام 1427هـ بلغت 55 جثة  متحللة، أثبتت تقارير الشرطة وتحرياتها بأنها تعود لمتسللين ماتوا عطشاً في الصحراء  أثناء سيرهم على الإقدام بحثاً عن عمل. 
في غضون ذلك انقلبت سيارة إحدى الدوريات أثناء مباشرتها لموقع الجثة، إثر  انفجار أحد إطاراتها وسط الرمال، ولم يصب أحد بأذى، فيما أسفر الحادث عن تلفيات  بسيطة في السيارة.
يالله  :sad2:  سنه ميت ولا احد درى فيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عروس مع عمها على فراش الزوجيه

لم يمضي على زواجه سوى 6 أشهر 

وجدها متلبسه بجرم الزنا على فراش الزوجيه

والفظيع أن الجاني هو عمها والذي حسب اجاباتها عند اتحقيق

قالت انه قد أقدم على اثارتها وملامست اجزاء حساسه من جسدها اثناء أحد زياراته لها

ضاربا بالشرع والقيم وبشرف العائله عرض الحائط ..

وامام هذه الصدمه لم يجد الزوج امامه سوى التقدم بشكوى قضائيه .

 :evil:  والله عذرها سخيف واقبح من ذنبها
يعني ماكانت تقدر تمنعه وتبلغ اهلها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كان خبر العروس مع عمها في الجزائر

أما في مصر ...



*يبيع زوجته بـ 20 ألف جنيه لسائق* 




«ملعون أبو الفلوس فقدت شرفي وقتلت زوجتي، أنا السبب» هكذا صرخ رجل وهو يجهش  بالبكاء أمام أفراد الشرطة.ولم يتعاطف الناس معه رغم المصيبة التي حلت به، والمأزق  الذي وضع نفسه فيه، وهو المجني عليه وليس جانيا،وفي حالة الرجل الذي نورد قصته هنا،  الجميع قالوا انه يستحق ما جرى له فقد باع شرفه من أجل حفنة جنيهات.  


وفقد زوجته عند أول حالة إغراء لم يستطع مقاومتها، بل وتمنوا لو تلحق  به أقصى عقوبة ينص عليها القانون لأنه ارتكب جريمة لا تقل عن ما فعله الجاني.  


وأصل الحكاية إن رجلا غادر منزله صباحا قاصدًا عمله.. فأستوقف إحدى  السيارات ليذهب إلى مصدر رزقه الذي يكسب منه جنيهات معدودات. وكعادة الركاب أخذ  يتجاذب أطراف الحديث مع السائق الذي شعر أن الرجل يعاني فقرا مدقعا، فتبادلا رقمي  هاتفيهما، وذات صباح وفي الموعد نفسه، التقى السائق بالرجل وعرض عليه أن يسمح له  الاختلاء بزوجته لمدة ساعة واحدة مقابل 20 ألف جنيه، فأندهش الرجل ونزل من السيارة  غاضبًا ووجه للسائق سيلا من أقذع أنواع السباب. 


وأعتقد السائق إن الرجل  لا تسمح له كرامته وأخلاقه أن يفرط في شرفه وشرف زوجته،لكنه بعد بضع ساعات أخذته  الدهشة من هول المفاجأة عندما تلقى مكالمة هاتفية من الرجل الذي زف له البشرى  بموافقته على العرض وانه جاهز مع زوجته لمقابلته. 


وتم اللقاء بالفعل في  إحدى شقق حي المعادي على أطراف العاصمة المصرية القاهرة، وتسلم على الفور شيكًا  بمبلغ عشرين ألف جنيه، عاد الرجل إلى منزله بفرح شديد منتظرا رجوع زوجته، ليبحثا  معا كيفية استثمار المبلغ الضخم الذي أريق فيه دم الفضيلة، ومرت الساعات ولم تأت  الزوجة الشريفة، فغادر بيته متوجها إلى منزل السائق وعند وصوله، فوجئ بأن باب الشقة  مغلق ولا أحد بالداخل يرد على جرس الباب الذي داس عليه طويلا. 


فسأل  البواب الذي أفاده بنزول السائق بمفرده،ما يعني أن الزوجة لا تزال في الداخل. وبعد  تردد طويل وتفكير عميق لم يجد الرجل حلاً سوى الاتصال بالشرطة وإخبارها بما حدث.  


قام رجال الشرطة عند حضورهم بكسر الباب.وكانت المفاجأة عندما وجدوا  الزوجة ملقاة على الأرض وعينيها مسروقتين وجسدها ممزقاً ومسروقاً منه كل أعضائه  كالقلب والكلى والكبد، فاندهش الزوج وأنخرط في البكاء وأخذ يردد «أنا السبب ملعون  أبو الفلوس» فأخبره رجال الشرطة أن ما حدث لا يمكن أن يتم من شخص عادي بل من طبيب  متخصص ومتمرس،لأن تقطيع جسد المرأة بتلك الدقة وأخذ جميع الأعضاء لبيعها، لا يمكن  أن يتم إلا من طبيب. الشرطة ألقت القبض على الزوج وحرزت مبلغ العشرين ألف جنيه،  وكثفت حملة البحث عن الجاني. 




يااربي ووين الدين والقيم الانسانيه والعفاف والفضيله


وووين رحلت الضمائر  :sad2:  والله الواحد من يقرأ مثل هالبلاوي يتمنى يموت
ولايعيش في زمن أغبر زي هذا  :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ربما بعد تلك الاخبار الساخنه

سنحتاج لدش بااارد لنفيق  :toung:  مع هذا الخبر

*السعودية تنتظر دش بارد مع أمطار الخميس* 







نتمنى أن تكون أمطار الخير مجرد عابر سبيل ،تخرج ما في جعبتها وتمضى في حال سبيلها  في أمان وسلام ،حيث ينتظر أن تتأثر السعودية بحالة عدم استقرار جوي بمشيئة الله  تعالى تجلب الأمطار الخفيفة والمتوسطة بداية من الغد حتى الجمعة، خاصة مناطق الحدود  الشمالية وأجزاء من الوسطى والشرقية، إضافة إلى جنوب غرب السعودية نتيجة لتعمق  منخفض جوي في طبقات الجو العليا، سيجلب الثلوج لتركيا، والأمطار الغزيرة لبلاد  الشام والعراق. ويصاحب المنخفض الجوي بإذن الله تعالى تعمق جبهة باردة تعمل على  تدني درجات الحرارة، خاصة على الحدود الشمالية، وتبوك، وحائل، والقصيم، والجوف، حيث  ستسجل درجات صغرى بين 3 إلى 5 درجات، بينما تكون على الرياض والمنطقة الشرقية اقل  حدة حيث ستسجل درجات حرارة صغرى بين 8 إلى 11 درجة مئوية. ويشير آخر توقعات الرطوبة  والرياح والضغط الجوي إلى بداية الأمطار من الغد على الحدود الشمالية ـ بمشيئة الله  ـ قبل أن تبدأ الأمطار بالتأثير في الوسطى والشرقية الخميس مع تحرك المنخفض الجوي  شرقا لتشمل الحالة أيضا دول الخليج، خاصة الكويت، والبحرين، وقطر، والإمارات إلى أن  تنتهي الحالة الجمعة المقبل بسيطرة مرتفع جوي، وسطوع للشمس على جميع مناطق السعودية  مع كتلة باردة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن تمكنت وشاءالله ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## ليلاس

*ماا شاااء الله عليك حبيبتي* 

*مراااااسلة متميزة*

*الله يعطيييييك العااافية*

*من المتااااابعييين دوماً لجدييييييييدك*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك

تسلمي حبيبتي عالتواصل

ما انحرم من متابعتك وحضورك الغالي

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في الكويت : جندي حاول اغتصاب جارته

 شاهد جندي بالكويت جارته وهي تهم بركوب مصعد العمارة فدخل معها وحاول اغتصابها بعد  ان مزق ملابسها الخارجية ولدى استغاثتها وجه لها عدة لكمات قبل ان يهرب من  الموقع.

وحسب ماذكرت جريدة الوطن الكويتيه هذه الواقعة بدأت لدى وصول مواطنة  28 سنة الى عمارتها في المسيلة ولدى صعودها المصعد صعد معها ابن جارها وهو عسكري 24  سنة فهجم عليها محاولا تقبيلها واحتضانها فدفعته بقوة فلم يعجبه الامر فوجه لها عدة  لكمات اسقطتها ارضا ثم مزق ملابسها الخارجية فبدأت بالصراخ والاستغاثة وسمعها احد  الجيران الذي اوقف المصعد في الدور الخامس وعند فتح الباب هرب الجاني فجرى اسعاف  المجني عليها الى المستشفى لعلاجها وجرى ابلاغ رجال الامن وتم القبض على الجاني .

الله عليه رجل أمن وجار ويسوي هالسوايا  :weird:  قايله ليكم زمن أغبر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في سابقه غريبه وغير معهوده للصحافه السعوديه << على الاقل بالنسبة لي  :noworry: 

صحيفه الكترونيه تنشر خبر احياء شيعة الشرقيه لمراسم عاشوراء السنويه

تنشر الخبر بطريقه حياديه !! 





وقد جاء في الخبر 


شهدت بعض محافظات الشرقية (الأحساء والقطيف), الأحد 27/12/2009, الذي يوافق العاشر  من المحرم؛ إجراءات أمنية خلال احتفال الشيعة بعاشوراء, كما اتخذ بعض أبناء الطائفة  الشيعية المناسبة كإجازة في بعض المنشآت التابعة للقطاع الخاص، في الوقت الذي بدأت  فيه الحسينيات بالاستعداد لإلقاء الخطب والدروس الدينية وتلقي العزاء.
وعلى  الصعيد ذاته، تمّ توزيع منشورات تشير إلى كيفية إحياء العشر الأوائل من المحرم,  وتحديدا العاشرة منه، ومنها ما يسمى بـ (نشرة عاشوراء), واشتملت بعض النشرات على  العلاقة التي تربط بين الطائفة الشيعية والمنبر الحسيني، ليبقى محافظا على الدور  التاريخي في إحياء المناسبة، وتضمّنت النشرة التي تصدر باسم (نشرة المنطقة  الشرقية)، ما يقوم به الخطباء من تقديم للتعزية الوعظية ودروس دينية وكيفية تربية  الأبناء على إحياء يوم عاشوراء، كما دوّنت عبارات على مداخل المنطقة تتضمّن (تبكيك  عيني لا لأجل مثوبة لكنما عيني لأجلك باكية).


الصحيفه صاغت الخبر بحياديه بينما كانت تعليقات السنه في منتهى العنصريه والانحياز والتطرف

هذا الخبر شمعه قامت بصياغته  :embarrest:  بقلمي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

البحرين: الداخلية تحظر محاضرات الشيخ عبدالرضا معاش




منعت السلطات البحرينية الخطيب الحسيني العراقي الشيخ عبدالرضا معاش من مواصلة  إلقاءه محاضراته في حسينية القصاب وسط جزيرة المحرق.

 
و قالت مصادر مطلعة أن الداخلية منعت معاش من مواصلة القاءه بحوثه في الشهر  الحرام بعد تعرضه لخالد بن الوليد في إحدى محاضراته.

و أتهم بحرينيون جهات سلفية بمحاولة إشعال الفتنة  الطائفية عبر مراقبة الحسينيات و تحريض الحكومة لإفتعال أزمة، محذرين من إستخدام  أسلوب سلفية الكويت في مثل هذه الأفعال، منوهين إلى أن وضع الشيعة في الكويت يختلف  عن وضع الشيعة في البحرين، مؤكدين على هوية البحرين الشيعية منذ القدم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و حادثه جديده تؤكد أن الجمل رغم صبره الذي يضرب به المثل الا انه لاينسى الاساءة أبدا

والانتقام من المسيء له شيء لامفر منه ..



الخرمة: جمل هائج يصيب صاحبه ويدخله المستشفى




تسبب اعتداء جمل هائج على صاحبه في محافظة الخرمة، في إصابة الأخير بكدمات في ظهره  وأمعاءه، وكان الجمل قد اعتدى على صاحبه إثر تفقده لإبله. فيما تم نقل المصاب إلى  مستشفى الخرمة الذي قام بتحويله إلى مستشفى الملك عبد العزيز التخصصي في الطائف،  وأجريت له عملية عاجلة ولا يزال يرقد في المستشفى.
 من جهتهم توعد أبناء المصاب  بالانتقام من  الجمل . .
يذكر أن هذا الاعتداء هو ثاني اعتداء من  جمال هائجة خلال فترة قصيرة في المنطقة حيث وقع قبل أيام اعتداء جمل على امرأة في  مركز رضوان وقتلها مما جعل أبناء المرأة ينحرونه في الصحراء ويتركون لحمه للطيور  والكلاب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالب إماراتي يواجه السجن 6 اشهر لإجهاضه زوجته الشابة عمداً



نقلت وسائل اعلامية اليوم ان محكمة الجنايات في دبي، قضت خلال جلسة عقدت أمس برئاسة  القاضي حمد عبداللطيف وعضوية القاضيين محمد بالعبد وجاسم محمد، بسجن متهم ستة أشهر  لتورطه في إجهاض زوجته عمداً. 

وتعود تفاصيل الواقعة حسبما افادت الامارات  اليوم إلى أن المتهم (س.ع) 21 عاماً، طالب إماراتي، أجهض زوجته الحبلى في شهورها  الأولى، بعدما هددها بالقتل إذا لم تخضع لطلبه في تناول أقراص دوائية لإسقاط جنينها  منه. 
وعليه اتهمته النيابة العامة في دبي بـ «إجهاض امرأة حبلى عمداً بإعطائها  أدوية، والتهديد بارتكاب جناية». وجاء في لائحة الاتهام أن المتهم هدد المجني عليها  بأنه سوف يقتلها، إذا لم تتناول أقراصاً دوائية من نوع «السيتوتك» لإجهاض الحمل،  معرضاً عمداً حياتها للخطر. وشهدت المجني عليها (ف.خ) 24 عاماً، ربة بيت، إماراتية،  في تحقيقات نيابة دبي بأنها ارتبطت بالمتهم بزواج شرعي في إمارة الفجيرة في مارس  ،2008 وبعد خمسة أشهر طلقها طلقة واحدة رجعية، وبعد شهر أعادها إلى عصمته مرة أخرى،  . وفي ابريل الماضي عرفت أنها حامل، وأخبرته بذلك، فأبدى رغبته في إسقاط  الطفل.

كما أن شقيقه (م.ع) كان يتصل بها مراراً ويطلب منها إسقاطه، لكنها لم  تخضع لطلبهما. وبعد مرور قرابة شهر، عرض عليها زوجها مرافقته إلى مزرعة والده في  مدينة حتا في دبي، فوافقت. 

وتضيف المجني عليها بحسب الصحيفة ان زوجها في  الـ12 بعد منتصف الليل، طلب منها الامتناع عن الأكل، فسألته عن سبب ذلك، وأفاد بأنه  يرغب في إسقاط الجنين، فرفضت، ولكنه أصرّ على ذلك. وهددها بالقتل فحاولت الهروب  خوفاً من تنفيذ تهديده، إذ إن لديه سوابق في الاعتداء عليها بالضرب، وفق قولها،  لكنها لم تفلح في ذلك، حتى وجدت نفسها أمام خيار واحد، وهو تناول الأقراص. وتابعت  أن المتهم قدم لها شريطاً يحتوي على 10 أقراص، وطلب منها تناول قرصين عن طريق الفم  ومثلهما عن طريق الفرج، فنفذت طلبه، وبعد مرور ساعتين شعرت بآلام في البطن، وبدأت  تنزف ما أدى إلى سقوط الجنين. وبحسب ما أدلت به المجني عليها، ففي صباح اليوم  التالي، أوصلها المتهم إلى منزل أهلها، وهناك أبلغت شقيقتها بما حدث، فطلبت منها  التوجه إلى مركز الشرطة والإبلاغ عن الواقعة. وأفادت نتيجة فحص المجني عليها، وفقاً  لتقرير الأدلة الجنائية، بأنها «كانت حبلى في الشهور الأولى من الحمل، وحدث لها  إجهاض في وقت قريب من دخولها مستشفى الوصل».


حراام ما أنصفوها 6 أشهر قليله عليه  :evil:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضمن أسوء الحوادث البشرية ببريدة .. مصرع ثلاثة وافدين اختناقا بغرفة للصرف الصحي  بجامعة القصيم 

 

ضمن أسوء الحوادث البشرية التي شهتدها مدينة بريدة لقي ثلاثة وافدين يعملون بشركة  تقوم بصيانة مرافق بجامعة القصيم مصرعهم اختناقا بغرفة للصرف الصحي التي تم العمل  بها ابتداء من يوم أمس الاثنين ووفقا لشهود العيان فإن عاملا يحمل الجنسية  الباكستانية نسي غرضا شخصيا بغرفة الصرف الصحي وهو ما دعاه للنزول بالسلم عبر فتحة  غرفة الصرف الصحي (8 أمتار) حيث كانت مملؤة بالمياه بحوالي أربع أمتار ونظرا لعدم  وجود تهوية كافية اختنق العامل وسقط مغشيا عليه وقد لحق به زميله الذي حاول النزول  لإنقاذه قبل الغرق النهائي حيث اختنق هو الآخر ليسمع مهندسا يحمل الجنسية الهندية  ضجيجا داخل غرفة الصرف ليهرول لكي يساعد زملائه ليعجز عن تحمل الاختناق وعدم وجود  الهواء ويموت هو الآخر ويغوص بالمياه مع رفاقه الباكستانيين .
الدفاع المدني  استقبل البلاغ وحضر يرافقه الهلال الأحمر بفرقتين بشكل سريع إضافة للدوريات الأمنية  وأمن الجامعة وتطلب الأمر نزول الغواصين لإخراج الجثث من غرفة الصرف الصحي حيث نجح  رجال الدفاع المدني بالنزول وربط الجثث ثم إخراجها عبر سحبها للخارج وشهد الحادث  تجمهرا كبيرا من المواطنين كما حضر العديد من قيادات الدفاع المدني ببريدة للإشراف  على مرحلة اخراج الجثثث التي تمت خلال ساعتين تقريبا بجهد جبار يشكر عليه رجال  الدفاع المدني وقد شاركت أمانة القصيم بحضور سيارة نقل الموتى بقيادة الاستاذ حمد  القسومي

----------

